
Misuse of Deep Learning in Nature Journal’s Earthquake Aftershock Paper - inarrears
https://www.reddit.com/r/MachineLearning/comments/c4ylga/d_misuse_of_deep_learning_in_nature_journals/
======
geoalchimista
Well, posting arguments on Reddit or GitHub is not how peer review or academic
correspondence works ("peer" means someone who has a track record of
publications in the field s/he is reviewing). Those arguments need to be
written as a formal comment and submitted to the journal. It too needs to go
through peer review. Otherwise it'd be too easy to troll a scientist.

